# turning gas off on ferry



## irishbuddy (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello. I'm hoping someone can help us! 

We have been told we must turn off the gas supply to the fridge on the long ferry to France.  

We are going...for the first time...to France taking the ferry from Rosslare to Roscoff. I was hoping to bring foodstuffs with us. 

Can anyone offer some advice??

Pauline


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes you must turn off gas.

I've never had a problem with keeping things cold in the fridge even on the Portsmouth/Santander route.

Prior to boarding run your fridge at coldest setting. 
Have some frozen bottles of water in freezing compartment and just as you are about to go on to the ferry put the bottles in the fridge.

I've also had a frozen chilli which I've popped into the fridge and this is then the first meal when I've arrived - don't expect it to be fully thawed.

Jan


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

as Bozzer say above, freeze some food at home and take it out as you board ferry and put in fridge

The frozen water suggestion works brillaintly we do that all the time

Dont forget add cold or frozen food to your already chilled fridge/freezer, dont add food expecting the motorhome unit to freeze it down for you

regards


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

If you can locate some dry ice it will stay frozen/cold for hours, often used to dry ice meals on aircraft for the return leg even on long haul flights.

Warning do NOT touch the dry ice though it will take your skin off - it always came in a brown wrapper - guess you can still get it?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Nearly an 18 hr crossing. 

It would also be important NOT to open fridge door for some time before you switch off gas and definitely not after you have switched it off. Make sure it has been switched on for as long as possible, if necessary before you leave home on hook-up. As well as frozen water in plastic bottles remember that milk also freezes well. As has been said a frozen meal or too will also help.

Dick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Stop panicking !!!

Just keep the door firmly SHUT 

I have taken all sorts of frozen stuff (in the ice making compartment) and it has remained frozen solid for many hours. (far longer than the longest ferry crossing)

It really isnt an issue at all PROVIDING you leave the door shut and dont get tempted to "just check"


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Don`t worry. Pack with frozen foods as all the above.

Don`t put beer in fridge :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Don`t put beer in fridge :lol: Dave p


You'll have to excuse Dave - he has no willpower!! 8O :lol: :lol:

*Do* put beer in fridge (tins only of course), but freeze it solid first . . . then it will still be lovely and cold when you get to your first stopover.

And it will have helped to keep the rest of the food cold - assuming it didn't completely fill the fridge!!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## captainignorance (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi there, I have used this route several times, if you ask one of the crew on the cardeck, they will actually provide free hookup, simple as that !!! also same with Brittany ferries.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

captainignorance said:


> Hi there, I have used this route several times, if you ask one of the crew on the cardeck, they will actually provide free hookup, simple as that !!! also same with Brittany ferries.


Interesting.

What socket would the hook-up supply outlet be?

Geoff


----------



## irishbuddy (Jun 13, 2009)

Aww.....thanks very much for your replies.  

All of your posts are very much appreciated!

We will consider everything you have posted and freeze everything that we can before leaving home. 

Roll on July!


----------



## irishbuddy (Jun 13, 2009)

I cannot send PMs so one of these days I'm gonna have to subscribe so I can have access to all areas!  

....but for now, can I just say thanks to those 8) who sent me a PM! 

Pauline x


----------



## captainignorance (Mar 10, 2009)

Regarding what lead, they use their own lead exactly the same as we all have.

Enjoy, Cpt ignor


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

captainignorance said:


> Regarding what lead, they use their own lead exactly the same as we all have.
> 
> Enjoy, Cpt ignor


OK thanks - just assumed the crew pointed one to a socket to plug-in one's own cable.

Bet they have lost a few because the other half thought it was theirs - or maybe their cables are hard-wired in at the supply end?

Geoff


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We recently did a return using Celtic Link, their current ship Celtic Horizon has vehicle decks which are semi open, to keep fellow passengers of the animal kingdom well ventilated :lol: 
While if on an enclosed deck we turn off the fridge I don't see the necessity on the semi open deck with a fresh Atlantic gale blowing through.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We have just done the crossing from Rosslare to Cherbourg. We had a freeze full of meat and fish. If you have any spaces fill with newpaper. 
We had no problem. 

Irish Ferries will let you plug in but beware with Celtic Link as there plugs are for Trucks only.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

If you use a butcher ( not a supermarket ) ask him to vac pack all your food that way it will go for hours without a fridge slows down aerobic bacteria (that's the one that spoils food) also pack tea bags coffee sugar gravy etc you will be surprised how much it will reduce the size and give you more space


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

When we leave home the contents of our fridge are in the main, out of the freezer. Pre prepared meat courses, milk, bacon etc we take approximately four main meals these will stay frozen for at least three days. The bacon goes in the freezer compartment. Whilst abroad we usually shop for three or four days and will buy fresh meat to cover, two days usually goes in the freezer compartment. 
Bang the fridge on high and don't open the door.

Steve


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

We always go for 31/2 weeks to France in august and by vacuum packing the meat it is still fine to use when we get back


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

i see some very useful tips in the previous posts,
but i have to ask,
why do you just not run the fridge of the battery?
if your worried about it going flat, you can put it on intermittently just to help keep everything cool.

im not talking from experience, in four years we have only toured around this country, but i am currious if this is not possible.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

gaz44 said:


> i see some very useful tips in the previous posts,
> but i have to ask,
> why do you just not run the fridge of the battery?
> if your worried about it going flat, you can put it on intermittently just to help keep everything cool.
> ...


The battery power only works when the engine is running if you are parked up you have to use mains electric or gas to run the fridge


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Just don't put ice ream in the freezer, fill the fridge and freezer to capacity as that stays cold longer than air and keep the fridge shut and you won't have a problem. Ice cream is about the only thing that doesn't stand that length of disconnection.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The fridge will not work on battery unless the engine is running simply due the fact that it takes about 8a to operate, the thermostat is not functional so it just gets colder and flattens the battery.

The only way is to fill the fridge with material that is as cold as possible - such as frozen water or milk (frozen beer loses any fizz that it once had and the cans distort dangerously from our experience).

That can only be done using EHU, and then leaving the fridge door firmly closed........ however strong the temptation to check.......

With a couple of frozen 4 pint bottles of water (or milk) in the body of the fridge it will stay cold for 24 + hours (we did that on the Plymouth - Santander ferry) I have never been able to hook up on BF - but will continue to ask, but certainly it was not available on the Santander trip (either way).

Dave


----------

